# Lots of stuff back in stock and more to come



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2011)

So... we've had a bunch of boxes arriving almost every day for a while now, and while some things are not yet up on the website, we have a bunch of stuff back in stock... check it out:

Gesshin Ginga @ JKI

Gesshin Heiji

Kochi

Suisin INOX Honyaki

Suien VC

We're also expecting the Gesshin 2000 Grit Stones back in stock early next month (they left japan a couple of days ago)

More to come soon...


----------



## Kyle (Nov 22, 2011)

It's probably for the best that I don't see any 240mm Kochi gyutos...


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2011)

soon... 

This order was all he could get out before thanksgiving, but i expect more shortly thereafter.


----------

